# Is anyone else out there from ireland???



## louieiv (Aug 14, 2004)

hi I haven't posted much on the site but I've always checked in. I've had dp constantly for 5 years now, don't think it'll ever go away, andy's website(the one that preceded this) practically saved my life. Just wondering if anyone here's from ireland too, or if anyone knows of anyone from here, be great to chat/meet up face to face with someone. Thanks


----------



## Rektchordz (Feb 6, 2005)

nope im a cornish lad hehe. ive also had it 5 stinking years. jay


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

No, but I was there just a few weeks ago! Went to the west, including Inisheer, the island that is supposed to be Craggy Island on Father Ted. It was awesome; just needs a few more grey rocks and blackberry bushes. We hope to go again next year. Where do you live?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait, I see that you're from Dublin. Forget that last question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Louie
I'm from Ireland and live in the UK now...major culture difference I believe. I'm home some weekends. Is there much support in Dublin for dp/dr? found much help there?
Red folkstar


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Rektchordz said:


> nope im a cornish lad hehe. ive also had it 5 stinking years. jay


Good lad  - what part are you from?

I know (And love) Polzeath, Perranporth, Trebarwith Strand...etc...


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Not from Ireland but I ate at an Irish Pub here today,, 2 Pints of Guiness and Irish Stew, with the most tender Lamb you ever put in your mouth.. Oh it was good... I hope one day to get over this crap and me and my wife come to Ireland to see the land her Grandmother was born upon.

I have dreamed about it for years but because of this crap I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

kchendrix said:


> Not from Ireland but I ate at an Irish Pub here today,, 2 Pints of Guiness and Irish Stew, with the most tender Lamb you ever put in your mouth.. Oh it was good... I hope one day to get over this crap and me and my wife come to Ireland to see the land her Grandmother was born upon.
> 
> I have dreamed about it for years but because of this crap I haven't done it yet.


Hate to say it but I think the opposite is true...Do it and see how much better you feel _afterwards_. That's what I've been told, and in most cases it's true.


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

You are probably right.... I have been told the same thing.... It just doesn't seem possible to enjoy something when every thing looks alien.. you know? But Maybe you're right.

KC


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi

i'm from ireland but don't live there these days


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'll be back for christmas


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

mrmole said:


> kchendrix said:
> 
> 
> > I have dreamed about it for years but because of this crap I haven't done it yet.
> ...


I have to agree with MrMole. My daughter and I went right after my testosterone fiasco re-opened the door for my DR. Even unreal-looking, England/Ireland were totally awesome! Brain fog made driving more of a challenge than it otherwise might have been (I needed every bit the insurance I bought), but even that was a blast after 30 minutes or so.

Man, what I wouldn't do for a black pudding breakfast right now. Anyone know if that stuff can be ordered online and shipped?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> mrmole said:
> 
> 
> > kchendrix said:
> ...


Here's what you can do.

Go outside, and scrape up all the crap you can find in the gutter - really go nuts. Leaves, shoes, animals, stones, hubcaps, the lot. Boil it for at least 20 years - that's the black puddding sorted. Add sawdust for texture. Serve with cold beans, charcoal that was formerly a sausage, bacon you could cut diamonds with, and an egg that's only ever seen a canary, and there you have it - an authentic, English cafe breakfast experience.

For garnish, you may use Richmond Superking *** ash, eyelashes, plasters, and rat poision.

Bon appetite.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

mrmole said:


> Tom Servo said:
> 
> 
> > mrmole said:
> ...


Hubcaps! I KNEW I had left out an ingredient last time! I don't think I let it go the full 20 years, either. The smell was making me too hungry.

'Bacon you could cut diamonds with...'! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> mrmole said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Servo said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I find those off a Vauxhall Nova give the 'best' flavour.

Also available: The "Trraaacccaaay Tiffaannny and Hayyyyleeeeey" soundtrack compilation, to give it thatauthentic feel. Comes with free 3 x table leg extenders and automated 'tea' spiller. The term tea is open to interpretation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

mrmole said:


> Tom Servo said:
> 
> 
> > mrmole said:
> ...


We don't have Vauxhall over here, so I used the ones of my old ('62) Plymouth Valiant. I figure that with the asbestos dust from the brake linings, this pudding should really "go to 11".

Re: "Trraaacccaaay Tiffaannny and Hayyyyleeeeey" - Huh??? :?: :?: :?:

What is this thread about? I've lost track.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hate to come in a bit late, but I do have a story of a breakfast we had in Ireland. To begin with, what's wrong with ice and what's up with warm milk? But on to black pudding. We all got our plates and saw this black stuff kind of in a ball shape and someone finally asked..."What this?", to which the waitress said, "Oh that's black pudding", to which we said, "Oh, what's that?", to which she said...Oh, that'd be pig's blood." :shock:

Now that is a true story. So, was she just giving us a hard time or what?

The only reason I would cross the ocean again is to go back to Ireland. We did none of the tourist things, stayed mostly in B and B's and hit every pub that had a Guiness sign outside. Not being a beer drinker, Bailey's was my drink of choice. I did oh so love that "chocolate milk".

Anyway, wonderful country and people. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

terri* said:


> Hate to come in a bit late, but I do have a story of a breakfast we had in Ireland. To begin with, what's wrong with ice and what's up with warm milk? But on to black pudding. We all got our plates and saw this black stuff kind of in a ball shape and someone finally asked..."What this?", to which the waitress said, "Oh that's black pudding", to which we said, "Oh, what's that?", to which she said...Oh, that'd be pig's blood." :shock:
> 
> Now that is a true story. So, was she just giving us a hard time or what?
> 
> ...


She was giving you a hard time. It's boiled-down i.e. clotted pigs blood, mixed, I think, with barley and rice and maybe pepper, and shoved in an intestine or plastic casing.

Remember on the Beverly Hillbillies or Hee Haw when they used to talk about what was for supper? It's a lot like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> Re: "Trraaacccaaay Tiffaannny and Hayyyyleeeeey" - Huh??? :?: :?: :?:
> 
> What is this thread about? I've lost track.


You lucky man, you've no experience of the typical staff. I'll let you keep it that way.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Terri*, black pudding is a specifically English 'dish', not that I'm proud to say it. A good old English working class, er, meal. As Tom Servo said, it's basically clotted pigs blood with oats, usually served as an appetiser before a hearty (attack) breakfast of lard, grease, fat and eggs. It's one of those things that's delicious for as long as you are ignorant about what is in it. Like Haggis (don't ask), or a Big Mac.

But yes, Ireland is a wonderful country. Bloody cold, but nice regardless.

Cornwall eh? Say no more. Explains everything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> ...usually served as an appetiser before a hearty (attack) breakfast of lard, grease, fat and eggs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And a dripping butty.

You canactually feel your arteries clog.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> And a dripping butty


Mmmmmm....deadly.

We can blame all this coffin-dodging food on those miserable northerners. This is all their crap. Whippet on toast, that kind of thing.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

mrmole said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > ...usually served as an appetiser before a hearty (attack) breakfast of lard, grease, fat and eggs.
> ...


Hearty attact! Haw haw!

I want a dripping butty! God, that just SOUNDS delicious! Next time I'm out for breakfast, I'm ordering a 'dripping butty'.

"Bloody cold' my a..... my foot! I went all "prepared", bringing nothing but wool and rain gear. I figured it'd be like San Francisco, but it was SO HOT!!!! We spent so much time in the ocean, or in the car blasting the AC, just to get out of the sauna-like weather. Two folks from California go to England and Ireland and come back with massive sunburns! Who woulda thought it?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Why yes. Yes I am. But I'd imagine you're long gone at this stage. Excellent.


----------

